# Exploiting Driver in Malaysia



## Hasry (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

I been driving UberX for nearly 2 month in Malaysia but i'm attached to a 3rd company....
I wanna go direct Uber because can earn more but Uber Malaysia doesn't allowed you but i didn't sign any agreement with the 3rd partied company and furthermore they are protecting this 3rd company and we get exploited.

2 week ago i did 52 trip getting $717 but my friend do 23 trip he get $600++....the different is damn huge and i was like WTF....

I did send email to Uber but no reply....i hope any1 can help me.

Thank in advance,
cheers..


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

you must be worse than the evil company so that uber dose not qualify you or your very old car. have you murdered, raped someone? go **** yourself. do not come to promote uber. no one will believe uber is a good job.


----------



## Hasry (Mar 26, 2015)

already stated exploited driver....if im not qualified as a driver i wont be driving Uber....Dumb...


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

What's the question?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I can upgrade you to 2nd party status, due to my status as a dethroned prince in Nigeria. (My dear friend!)
all I need is a small deposit, a bank routing number...


----------



## Hasry (Mar 26, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> What's the question?


Can i work directly under uber? Not under 3rd party company


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Hasry said:


> Can i work directly under uber? Not under 3rd party company


Sorry i connot help you. I do not know how it works in malaysia.
Good luck though.

PS: i was in malaysia last year. Beautiful country and nice people


----------



## Hasry (Mar 26, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Sorry i connot help you. I do not know how it works in malaysia.
> Good luck though.
> 
> PS: i was in malaysia last year. Beautiful country and nice people


its ok bro.... peace*


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

A


Hasry said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I been driving UberX for nearly 2 month in Malaysia but i'm attached to a 3rd company....
> I wanna go direct Uber because can earn more but Uber Malaysia doesn't allowed you but i didn't sign any agreement with the 3rd partied company and furthermore they are protecting this 3rd company and we get exploited.
> ...


Are you renting the car from some people and your friend drives his own car?
Other thing could be that uber got enough cars and doesn't add new cars, but lets you drive for those who are in the system already.
I am surprised that you can't read and learn somewhere about how it operates in your city


----------



## Dennis Chan (May 27, 2015)

Hasry said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I been driving UberX for nearly 2 month in Malaysia but i'm attached to a 3rd company....
> I wanna go direct Uber because can earn more but Uber Malaysia doesn't allowed you but i didn't sign any agreement with the 3rd partied company and furthermore they are protecting this 3rd company and we get exploited.
> ...


Do you have your own car? As i know uber dont have a car for rent. So they have to direct you to 3rd party which have rent car service.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## linkpinkparish (May 2, 2016)

Hi I believe Uber now is operating directly while drivers can sign up direct through Uber Malaysia now


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I can upgrade you to 2nd party status, due to my status as a dethroned prince in Nigeria. (My dear friend!)
> all I need is a small deposit, a bank routing number...


I agree me and twofiddymile will be happy to assist you in your future endeavors ...........please send us both photo copies of the bottom of your check and please highlight your account number and bank routing number.....once we have received required information we will send you your 2 nd party invitation welcome package.......... Looking forward to hearing from you.............the second dethroned Nigerian prince .......


----------



## linkpinkparish (May 2, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> I agree me and twofiddymile will be happy to assist you in your future endeavors ...........please send us both photo copies of the bottom of your check and please highlight your account number and bank routing number.....once we have received required information we will send you your 2 nd party invitation welcome package.......... Looking forward to hearing from you.............the second dethroned Nigerian prince .......


Believe me, you have not heard of the 2.6 billion donation yet..


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Uber did set up a car rental company in Singapore to rent out to unsuspecting partners (http://news.asiaone.com/news/transport/uber-offers-car-rentals-spore-twist) Wouldn't be surprised if they run a similar scheme in Malaysia.


Dennis Chan said:


> Do you have your own car? As i know uber dont have a car for rent. So they have to direct you to 3rd party which have rent car service.


----------



## linkpinkparish (May 2, 2016)

sporadic said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they run a similar scheme in Malaysia.


Yes for Uber Driver Singapore. but everyone practically owns car in Malaysia. So there are no need to do so in Malaysia besides maybe Uberblack


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> I agree me and twofiddymile will be happy to assist you in your future endeavors ...........please send us both photo copies of the bottom of your check and please highlight your account number and bank routing number.....once we have received required information we will send you your 2 nd party invitation welcome package.......... Looking forward to hearing from you.............the second dethroned Nigerian prince .......


But wait, me too. Actually I represent both Twofiddymile and Shiftydrake. I'm their agent, trust me


----------

